# Very simple slingshot target.



## dhansen

Hello,

Today I set up what is already my favorite shooting target arrangement. It is a simple army blanket draped between two open shed doors. Took a whole minute to set up and 10 seconds to break down. I strung a paracord line between the open doors (to hang a soda can from) and held both cord and blanket in place with stout spring clamps. I've been told about simply hanging a blanket before, but I thought I'd have to make two poles to drape the blanket between. What I've used for months is a large box trap cut out of heavy cardboard, like Tex Shooter recommended. I however found it cumbersome to store and transport and it took a while to make. It works well, but now I prefer the simple blanket backdrop method. If you haven't tried this simple set up, you ought to try it. I see no better, simpler, way to target practice.







Easy to transport and set up and you never lose any ammo since all drop down in front of the blanket to be picked up later.


----------



## Rayshot

There ya go. Nice!


----------



## e~shot

Nice one, good job!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I just take my tee-shirt insert from my catch box when shooting elsewhere. I just hang it up and start shooting. If on grass, I have a large cloth that I spread under it to catch the shot as they drop. The cloth has two poles or sticks in two sides so I can pick up all the shot at one time and pour them in a container. Here is pictures of my target insert and ground cloth. My ground cloth is 6 feer long, but would work much shorter if the target insert is hung close to the ground. Tex-Shooter


----------



## dgui

I like simple. Hanging cans from my fig tree is something I like to do.


----------



## Dayhiker

Yup, I like the simple solutions too!


----------



## NaturalFork

That is just how i do it. Well, in the summer when there isnt 4 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## sKramer

I use a shoe box with a towel in it. catches all my ammo and I dont have to bend over and pick my ammo off the ground, just pour it back into my back


----------



## dhansen

sKramer said:


> I use a shoe box with a towel in it. catches all my ammo and I dont have to bend over and pick my ammo off the ground, just pour it back into my back


That's cool. I guess it depends on how far away you are shooting. I can hit a shoe box almost every time at distances no further than 15 meters. However every now and then I might miss. I'm a loco about not wanting to lose too much ammo too. I also shoot with my 12 yr old daughter, and she definitely always needs a back drop since she misses often. It's safer to have a back drop or good sized catch box.

What slingshot do you shoot with? What kind of ammo do you shoot and at what distance to the shoe box?


----------



## sKramer

dhansen said:


> I use a shoe box with a towel in it. catches all my ammo and I dont have to bend over and pick my ammo off the ground, just pour it back into my back


That's cool. I guess it depends on how far away you are shooting. I can hit a shoe box almost every time at distances no further than 15 meters. However every now and then I might miss. I'm a loco about not wanting to lose too much ammo too. I also shoot with my 12 yr old daughter, and she definitely always needs a back drop since she misses often. It's safer to have a back drop or good sized catch box.

What slingshot do you shoot with? What kind of ammo do you shoot and at what distance to the shoe box?
[/quote]

Well I am no expert but I shoot from about 10 normal steps. So roughly 20 feet? not exactly sure. I shoot with a Trumark TS-1 (tomorrow I'll have my RRT bands







) with 5/16's steel ammo. But yes I do get a couple missed shots but there is nothing but bushes behind my box. I am also looking to build a better ammo catcher.


----------

